# my new dress



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 6, 2006)

woo


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 6, 2006)

oh wow that is soooo cute! I thought it was just a see through dress but I see a slip under it now lol.  that is very classy but sexy too.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 7, 2006)

Ooh I want that! And I want a body to wear that!


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

cute dress!! where is it from?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 12, 2006)

topshop uk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  theres the website http://www.topshop.co.uk


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks =D


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 15, 2006)

that is really cute....do u know if they ship to the us?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 16, 2006)

looked it up on the site ahh im ashamed i done about this site for my ICT work and believe me a know like EVERYTHING about it lol and it says for international shipping email [email protected]

hope that helps


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 16, 2006)

wow they really have ALOT of cute stuff!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 16, 2006)

yep a love it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oo they should open one in the us probably be a lot cheaper too lol thought it is ok priced


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

wow...it's pretty.


----------



## user4 (Feb 17, 2006)

that dress is awsome... i would love to see it on... i love flowy dresses like that... they loolik so girly and pretty!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 17, 2006)

yep me to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 havnt worn it yet tho need shoes to go with it... such an excuse to buy new ones lol but hopefully wearin it soon


----------



## melly_x (Feb 21, 2006)

I love topshop


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Ive seen some dresses like that before and they always look so cute!!


----------

